# The Official Spider Thread Of 2011.



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Kill the creepy bastards on sight!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Spend big money on getting rare and beautiful species.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Accept the fact you swallow them in your sleep.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

barking spiders are yet to be documented.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

f*ck spiders... i cant imagine living in a place with brown recluses and black widows, creep the sh*t otta me... IMO the bigger the better a massive spider like a tarantula isnt that bad compared to thoes little fuckers than pop outta nowhere when your relaxing









like outta a movie... spiders outside dont bug me at all only the once in my house, even then i cant bring myself to squish them i catch and release


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

one of my fears= spiders


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> one of my fears= spiders


Arachnophobia from the very early 90's really made me hate them fuckers


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Spiders are great for the environment!...they are natural pesticides!...They kill and eat harmful insects, bugs, rodents, and whatever else they can catch!...They are doing their part and more than their fair share to keep the earth clean!...Spiders rock like a VENOM concert!...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Da said:


> *Spiders are great for the environment!*...they are natural pesticides!...They kill and eat harmful insects, bugs, rodents, and whatever else they can catch!...They are doing their part and more than their fair share to keep the earth clean!...Spiders rock like a VENOM concert!...


I agree just not welcome in or around my home







OK what kind of spider is one with the bird in it's web?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> I agree just not welcome in or around my home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golden Orb Weaver


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

holy sh*t OS1R1S!!!! the last three spidey pics scared the sh*t out of me. they are freaking huge!! i would scream like a girl if one was in close proximity

btw is the one with the snake a black widow?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

It was classified as a Brown Button Spider (Latrodectus hasselti), which is the Australian widow. Same family as the common North American Black Widow (Latrodectus mactans), but not as poisonous.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

0S1R1S said:


>


And this is why I carry an HK 45c everywhere I go.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

0S1R1S said:


>


DAMMMMNNNN DUDE that is too close to one of those creepy ass bitchez!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

0S1R1S said:


>


So, that's a little past where I draw the line. I like spiders in general but that pic gives me the creeps.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

god this thread gives me the creeps!!!!!!!!!! everytime im done checking the new pics here im always checkin my surroundings for creepy crawlies


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

so if oyu hate spiders you must love these... they are spider hunters
















(f*cking hate these things and you cant catch em there so damm fast)


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Personally I love jumping spiders. If I find one I play around with it. IF that Golden orb were to jump at ya or run ay yeah what then?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Fun fact you are never more than three feet away from a spider. In fact two hunting spiders are right by me one on my wall the other on the ceiling.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Omnius said:


> *Fun fact you are never more than three feet away from a spider*. In fact two hunting spiders are right by me one on my wall the other on the ceiling.


I'm calling BS.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Da said:


> Spiders are great for the environment!...they are natural pesticides!...They kill and eat harmful insects, bugs, rodents, and whatever else they can catch!...They are doing their part and more than their fair share to keep the earth clean!...Spiders rock like a VENOM concert!...


x2









The Mitsubishi Spyder









Okay fine, I caved in! These cuddle little critters


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


>


So, that's a little past where I draw the line. I like spiders in general but that pic gives me the creeps.
[/quote]







HOLY f*ck!id pay 20 bux to see someone run through that.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Kill them. Kill them with fire.

Better yet, nuke them from space.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

bob351 said:


>


So, that's a little past where I draw the line. I like spiders in general but that pic gives me the creeps.
[/quote]







HOLY f*ck!id pay 20 bux to see someone run through that.
[/quote]

$50 on that !


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ok,NAKED....for 75!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> View attachment 202542


Hi Sean,
Is that your rose haired tarantula?!!...She's gorgeous!...







....or is it just a random pic?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Every time I look in here I get the creeps......


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Da said:


> View attachment 202542


Hi Sean,
Is that your rose haired tarantula?!!...She's gorgeous!...







....or is it just a random pic?
[/quote]
It is my female Avicularia versicolor. Rose hairs are Grammostola rosea a much fatter and less colourful species.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

*Interesting Information*










The _Brazilian Wandering Spider_ is widely considered the most venomous species of spider (more so than the Black Widow). At deadly concentrations, this neurotoxin causes loss of muscle control and breathing problems, resulting in paralysis and eventual asphyxiation. Aside from causing intense pain, the venom of the spider can also cause priapism in humans. *Erections resulting from the bite are uncomfortable, can last for many hours and can lead to impotence.* A component of the venom is being studied for use in erectile dysfunction treatments.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Really a spider thread?!!! Ewwww Kill them all. Although I have a weird fascination with the blue rose trantuala. Probably because it is blue lol but I would never hold one.


----------

